# Jon boat Fly Rod Storage



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

2 vertical round racks( berkely makes some with the foam inserts), 1 mounted on the rear bench seat the other on the front bench. Use a piece of carpet/sea dek for padding


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

We customized a buddy's 15' tinboat. We found some standard starboard 3-rod horizontal holders (just like you might for spinning rods) on the gunnel. Marked the locations on the forward bulkhead for tip tubes. Cut holes with a hole saw and inserted thin wall pvc tip tubes. The outside can be flaired by heating the pvc and expanding with a coke bottle. We have also used the same thin wall pvc and make a flyrod holder for the top of each bench seat. Slot a 6" piece for the rod grip area, slot a piece to protect the rod on the middle seat, and attach a piece in front for the tip. Hope I explained clearly enough.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Strong arm products came out with a line of Jon boat accessories that are pretty neat. Rodholders, pushpole holders, and poling/casting platforms. Would be worth checking out.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Hoping to bring this thread back to life. I've built up an Alumacraft 1648MV with a Tohatsu 50/35 jet and planned to install some of the sweet horizontal PVC rod racks I bought from ANYTIDE mounted to the gunnels but am having second thoughts...

I take my kids and other kids fishing often and it is a safe bet that the rods will get stepped on/broken at some point. For that matter, my rod got stepped on by an adult in a jon not too long ago this same way. So, considering 2 other options:

1) generic 3-up rod holders mounted vertically on the front bulkhead (any reason NOT to do this with fly rods?)

2) rig some 9' pvc horizontally on the gunnels so the rods are fully protected. Would need to drill out the front bulkhead as the center deck area is under 8'

Anyone else been down this road or care to brainstorm, thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I would opt for the generic 3-up vertical rod holder you described. Depending on fly rod/reel you may have to modify the holder- or use a bungee- but it will be much easier to deal with.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes there is a reason not to use vertical rod holders when you are going to fly fish. They work but just make sure you take all the rods and lay them down when you are actually fishing. This is a PITA at least and a broken rod waiting to happen at worst.....lol

Just buy a couple of hard sided rod cases (the kind meant to hold rods with reels (I like the two piece versions so you only have to break down a rod in half...leave them stung up and flies tied on).


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Jpscott1 said:


> I would opt for the generic 3-up vertical rod holder you described. Depending on fly rod/reel you may have to modify the holder- or use a bungee- but it will be much easier to deal with.


Agreed, probably the path of least resistance, my only worry is getting hung up fishing rivers/lakes when we're under trees. Thanks for the input!


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Yes there is a reason not to use vertical rod holders when you are going to fly fish. They work but just make sure you take all the rods and lay them down when you are actually fishing. This is a PITA at least and a broken rod waiting to happen at worst.....lol
> 
> Just buy a couple of hard sided rod cases (the kind meant to hold rods with reels (I like the two piece versions so you only have to break down a rod in half...leave them stung up and flies tied on).


TRUE THAT and good idea on the rod cases. Thanks!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

My friend with a boston whaler had the same problem with rod storage and kid's.

I took some either 2" or 1 3/4" PVC(cant remember the size) cut it just over 9 foot long. We left the ends open and I cutout an approximate 1" wide strip out of the PVC pipe about 18-24 inches long so that the rod grip and stripping guides will slide into the tube easily. You then measure your reel feet length and cut a that out 90 degrees to the first cut in the pvc so that the reel will roll down and set like it would in a traditional skiff. The whole PVC tube was attached by 3 screws into the boat( one on each end and one in the middle. We also used some 5200 between the gunnel and the PVC.

Once installed we removed all PVC printed sizes from the PVC with acetone to clean the look up a bit. While not the most luxurious they have worked great for the last 5 years even with constant kids in and out of the boat and the boat generally being left uncovered.

Attached is my 3rd grade picture to help with how it was done. Hope this helps.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> My friend with a boston whaler had the same problem with rod storage and kid's.
> 
> I took some either 2" or 1 3/4" PVC(cant remember the size) cut it just over 9 foot long. We left the ends open and I cutout an approximate 1" wide strip out of the PVC pipe about 18-24 inches long so that the rod grip and stripping guides will slide into the tube easily. You then measure your reel feet length and cut a that out 90 degrees to the first cut in the pvc so that the reel will roll down and set like it would in a traditional skiff. The whole PVC tube was attached by 3 screws into the boat( one on each end and one in the middle. We also used some 5200 between the gunnel and the PVC.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks Texasag07!


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I’ve been brainstorming a bit and I got to thinking about using a large metal tray like a metal stud or upside down bleacher seat. I read where one guy used metal studs to lay rods on. Adipose boat works makes some neat glass trays but I woukd be worried someone would step on it and break it in half. I have also thought about the horizontal rod holders with pvc ends and some sort of modification above it to keep people from stepping or falling onto them. Like a catwalk or large piece of angle iron. Look at prodigy boats and how they make their cat walks along the sides. That would be perfect to put rods under for protection.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Bamajo said:


> I’ve been brainstorming a bit and I got to thinking about using a large metal tray like a metal stud or upside down bleacher seat. I read where one guy used metal studs to lay rods on. Adipose boat works makes some neat glass trays but I woukd be worried someone would step on it and break it in half. I have also thought about the horizontal rod holders with pvc ends and some sort of modification above it to keep people from stepping or falling onto them. Like a catwalk or large piece of angle iron. Look at prodigy boats and how they make their cat walks along the sides. That would be perfect to put rods under for protection.


Man, I just stumbled on that same idea this morning and am head scratching on the tray idea as well. I like the way Towee integrates the rod/gun trays in their hulls and might look into a hack that is in that ballpark. Those prodigy boats are nice, I like the idea of building a box that also serves as a catwalk. On the other hand, I am trying to keep the jon simple! Here's where I saw the rod trays on a jon: https://borealrises.com/tag/fly-rod-holder/


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I had a fully fly rod friendly Jon boat. I used a hole saw and cut for plastic tube inserts for the upper 2’ of rod. Then mounted gun racks (rod racks would work too) and could hold two rods on each side facing forward. Could have done the same facing rearward. Then took a standard 4 rod black plastic vertical holder and dremeled it to hold fly rods. Could hold 8 total but could have been more. Worked well but with no walk around gunnels, the rods wet exposed so had to watch dogs and kids.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Just buy a couple of hard sided rod cases (the kind meant to hold rods with reels (I like the two piece versions so you only have to break down a rod in half...leave them stung up and flies tied on).


+1 for the 2 piece rod/reel cases, about as simple a solution as you can get and not in the way when using the boat for another purpose. They also make it easy to transport your rod rigged up in and out of the truck. I would also do the vertical rod rack for the rod you are currently fishing when running between spots unless you have a sturdy stripping bucket you can just leave it in.


----------



## carpnasty (Apr 11, 2018)

I use the 3 rod vertical holder meant for spinning rods. Yes, you have to be slightly more conscious with them when near trees and fishing, but i've never had an issue with that. They're on the side of my side console, which is around the middle of the boat, so i've never come close to snagging rods that are vertical in them when fishing in front or back. The only issue to consider with them is that the openings may be a bit tight where the bottom of the cork meets them to get a good 'seat'. This causes them to rub into the cork and make some indentions, but it can by fixed by using a dremel to widen that gap a bit.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Not the best photos, but this is the rod holder setup in my 1756.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Really appreciate the insights and ideas from everyone. I installed a 3-up vertical rod holder yesterday and it worked fine for running around last night. In the long run, I am leaning towards the 2-piece rod tube idea as a flex-solution for when I need it. I still like the idea of the install on the gunwales, but just watching my boys work the boat when we stop for a swim I know they will get stepped on!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

What tx07 did. A buddy did it in his. 2 on either side, he didn’t want holesaw front on rear casting decks. 11/2 is big enough. Their is no 1 3/4, next size is 2 inch. He cut his about 9 foot 4 inch , glued the black insulation, armaflex, not the cheap foam, in the pvc caps. Used the dremel tool to cut a place for reels. His tubes were made for trout weenie flyrods, but fighting butts fit. It was a bit of trail and error on notch for reels. Big enough to slide rod forward then back. They work good.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

flysalt060 said:


> What tx07 did. A buddy did it in his. 2 on either side, he didn’t want holesaw front on rear casting decks. 11/2 is big enough. Their is no 1 3/4, next size is 2 inch. He cut his about 9 foot 4 inch , glued the black insulation, armaflex, not the cheap foam, in the pvc caps. Used the dremel tool to cut a place for reels. His tubes were made for trout weenie flyrods, but fighting butts fit. It was a bit of trail and error on notch for reels. Big enough to slide rod forward then back. They work good.


@flysalt060, I like it. Any chance of finished out pics of your buddy's boat? I'm mulling over where the pvc tubes or trays would sit on the aft seat of my 1648 NCS (no center seat). I probably only have enough space for one on each side.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are worried about the PVC tubes scuffing your rod finish try the rod socks over the rod then slide it in the tube. Another member here mentioned it a couple of weeks ago. I have been doing this for my travel rod case and it works the same.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Fiddlefish I will see if I can get a pic or 2. He lives on the nw side of Atlanta from me. Ie braves field , me closer to Athens. Smart phones and such at play.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

flysalt060 said:


> Fiddlefish I will see if I can get a pic or 2. He lives on the nw side of Atlanta from me. Ie braves field , me closer to Athens. Smart phones and such at play.


Awesome. Don’t stress it too much but would like to see.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Winter time in Colorado has me scratching my head on this topic once again. Dog broke a rod that was not in use while I was fighting a fish. My real catch is that my jon is a 1236. Lots of solutions I see are for 14 foot and longer boats. Anybody have any creative pics from a 12 footer by chance? I'd love to do something super PRO and drill holes in the front bench for the front part of the rods but they're too long in a 12 foot jon to clear the back bench in that scenario. Cutting our the rear bench isn't exactly desirable either. Thinking of PVC tubes bent with hair dryer to mold to the shape of the boat but definitely open to any ideas and pics. My boat won't see water again until March at the earliest. Thx


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

You can do it similar to how I did on my 13’ canoe. Use pvc and the u shaped pipe brackets that you would use to attach pvc or conduit to a wall. Install these one the outside of the hull instead of the inside.
One end will be capped where the rod tips go. The reel end of the tube will need to be cut down with a saw to clear the stripping guides and reel. I will look and see if I have bay pictures. Just paint the pvc to match the hull to improve looks.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Here are a few pics even though they aren’t great shots of the rod holders.


----------

